# [solved]instalacja drukarki smasung clp310

## dAdi82

Witam, nigdy nie instalowałem drukarki na więc proszę o pomoc.

lsusb

```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:328e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd CLP-310 Color Laser Printer

```

zainstalowałem cups

```

net-print/cups-1.6.2-r5 [1.6.3-r2] USE="X acl dbus debug filters gnutls java lprng-compat pam python ssl threads usb xinetd zeroconf

```

w przeglądarce wpisuję

http://localhost:631/admin

```

Modify Samsung_CLP-310_Series

Description:    Samsung CLP-310 Series

Location:    Local Printer

Connection:    usb://Samsung/CLP-310%20Series?serial=Z0B2BAFZ301549L

Sharing:    Do Not Share This Printer

Make:    Dymo

                Epson

           Generic

                HP

           Intellitech

                Oki

                Raw

                Zebra

Or Provide a PPD File:    

```

Jak mi się wydaje powinienem pewnie doinstalować w jakiś sposób doinstalować sterowniki od mojej drukarki?

OK zainstalowalem sterowniki foo2zjs.tar.gz,

cups "ma" moją drukarkę. Strona testowa się wydrukowała, ale gdy gdziekolwiek daję ctrl + p

mam opcje, wydruk do pliku, lub wydruk na LPR.

Oczywiście jak daję na LPR to nic się nie drukuje.

Usunąłem cupsa, wywaliłem pliki konfiguracyjne i zainstalowałem cupsa ~amd64. Za pomocą print setting skonfigurowałem drukarkę i tym razem wszystko działa.Last edited by dAdi82 on Fri Aug 16, 2013 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Byc moze aplikacje nie widza odpalonego cupsa, zrestartuj je, sprawdz wtedy.

----------

## dAdi82

cups restartowany

```

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...                                                                    [ ok ]

```

i dalej to samo.

Może brak uprawnień dla użytkownika do drukarki??

----------

## SlashBeast

Bardziej chodzilo mi o to, ze laczysz sie z appki ktora byla wystartowana przed cupsem, z libreoffice tak nie raz mialem, ze jak wystartowalem cupsa to musialem libre restartowac inaczje wdiziale tylko print to file.

Edytowales config cupsa? Moze tam cos z uprawnieniami, ale nie sadze.

----------

## dAdi82

Zainstalowałem sobie kde-base/print-manager

Wyrzuciłem drukarki i dodałem od nowa poprzez print-manager. Efekt jest tki sam czyli strona testowa się drukuję, a jak chcę wydrukować cokolwiek to dostaje taki komunikat:

Nie można wydrukować dokumentu. Szczegóły błędu: "Nie można odnaleźć odpowiednich plików wykonywalnych  do wykonania wydruku. Upewnij się, czy pliki wykonywalne CUPS lpr są dostępne.". Proszę zgłosić błąd na stronie bugs.kde.org

rc-update

```

NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                cupsd |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

               dhcpcd |      default                 

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

```

Z cupsem nigdy nic wspólnego nie miałem więc ręczna edycja prze zemnie jest bardzo ryzykowna i nie rokuje.  :Sad: 

cupsd.conf

```

# Show troubleshooting information in error_log.

LogLevel debug

Listen localhost:631

Listen /run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseLocalProtocols dnssd

DefaultAuthType Basic

WebInterface Yes

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Policy default>

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Mov$

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default CUPS-Get-Devices>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Acc$

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

<Policy authenticated>

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Mov$

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Acc$

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

JobPrivateAccess default

JobPrivateValues default

MaxLogSize 0

SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

SubscriptionPrivateValues default

```

Usunąłem cupsa, wywaliłem pliki konfiguracyjne i zainstalowałem cupsa ~amd64. Za pomocą print setting skonfigurowałem drukarkę i tym razem wszystko działa.

----------

